# Grilling Plans?



## Snow Hill Pond

It's starting to finally warm up here in the northeast. Does anyone have an unusual grilling meal planned? I was toying with the idea of grilling a pizza on the Weber using hardwood charcoal. Has anyone tried that? How did it turn out?

I was planning to just put the pizza stone on the grill, let it get piping hot, and cooking the pizza directly on the stone, with the cover on.

Any other grilling ideas?


----------



## hardline_42

Snow Hill Pond said:


> It's starting to finally warm up here in the northeast. Does anyone have an unusual grilling meal planned? I was toying with the idea of grilling a pizza on the Weber using hardwood charcoal. Has anyone tried that? How did it turn out?
> 
> I was planning to just put the pizza stone on the grill, let it get piping hot, and cooking the pizza directly on the stone, with the cover on.
> 
> Any other grilling ideas?


I briefly skimmed the surface of the pizza-on-the-Weber world a few years ago and decided it was too complicated and not easy to get consistent results. Your post prompted me to do a search and now there's this thingamajigger available:










It costs more than the grill does, but seems like it might make the job much easier.

https://www.kettlepizza.com/KettlePizza-Basic-KPB-22-p/kpb-22.htm


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

hardline_42 said:


> It costs more than the grill does, but seems like it might make the job much easier.
> 
> https://www.kettlepizza.com/KettlePizza-Basic-KPB-22-p/kpb-22.htm


Thanks Hardline. It does seem to be priced at a premium.


----------



## Trip English

I had the same experience. I tried on charcoal and gas and the results were all over the place. Not worth the novelty.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Trip English said:


> I had the same experience. I tried on charcoal and gas and the results were all over the place. Not worth the novelty.


Good info.


----------



## Starch

On pizza (which maybe isn't really supposed to be the main topic of the thread, but whatever):

There's a local company that has a mobile wood-fired pizza oven: you can book them for parties. It's a big masonry structure on a trailer. They spend quite a bit of time heating it up before starting with the pizzas. The results are pretty impressive.

I also know some people who, when they built a new house, included a wood-fired pizza oven on the deck: a _very_ hefty piece of masonry.

The fundamental issue, I guess (I'm not a cooking maven): pizza isn't broiled, it's baked. Baking isn't really in the wheelhouse of a thin metal-shell grill.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Starch said:


> On pizza (which maybe isn't really supposed to be the main topic of the thread, but whatever):
> 
> There's a local company that has a mobile wood-fired pizza oven: you can book them for parties. It's a big masonry structure on a trailer. They spend quite a bit of time heating it up before starting with the pizzas. The results are pretty impressive.
> 
> I also know some people who, when they built a new house, included a wood-fired pizza oven on the deck: a _very_ hefty piece of masonry.
> 
> The fundamental issue, I guess (I'm not a cooking maven): pizza isn't broiled, it's baked. Baking isn't really in the wheelhouse of a thin metal-shell grill.


I see your point.

Not to get too bogged down in pizza-ology, but your anecdotes make perfect sense to me. I've had really good luck with a heavy pizza stone in the oven. The trick is to heat the stone in the oven for at least one hour at 500F before you put a raw pizza on the stone. I'm thinking that pizzas need the heat from the stone as much or more than the ambient oven air heat to cook properly.

So I'm thinking that if I can get the Weber and the pizza stone to something closer to 600F, I might be able to create a commerical "pizza oven"-ish environment. The procedure would be to have someone lift the Weber lid 4 or 5 inches from the grill (to retain the grill heat in the dome lid) while I slide the raw pizza on the stone, and then quickly lower the lid, and then let the pizza cook without peeking for 8-10 minutes, then I might have the chance of having both the hot surface of the pizza stone and the hot air temp inside the grill cook the pizza to perfection...ie, crispy thin crust with a chewy inside. Smoky flavor from the hardwood would be a plus.

Now I just have to put theory into action...


----------



## hardline_42

Snow, there are a few things to point out in your theory. First off, the stone actually needs to be cooler than the ambient air above the pizza. Heat is transferred more efficiently by conduction (stone to pizza) than by convection (air to pizza) so, for both sides to cook evenly, you need the air in the grill to be hotter than the stone. You can achieve this by moving the coals to the outer edge, to one side, or in containers actually on the grill surface next to the stone. 

Second, the air above the pizza has to be moving for it to cook properly. Ambient air transfers heat less effectively than moving air (the idea behind convection ovens). The obvious way is to just open the vents all the way, but this tends to direct the air from under the stone around the sides of the grill and out the top, never touching the pizza. That's why most kettle grills modified for pizza have a slot cut out on one side and a lowered ceiling inside, so the air is forced along the top of the pizza before it exits the grill. Without breaking out the destructive tools, you might have more success by propping open one side of the lid just a tiny bit to get the air moving.

And this is officially a pizza-ology thread, now.:smile:


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

hardline_42 said:


> And this is officially a pizza-ology thread, now.:smile:


OK, it looks like I'm going to need a journal to log all of my notes regarding my changing all potential variables in each experiment...<ahem> each pizza. This could get very complicated quickly.


----------



## salgy

Snow... Have no fear, I am here... Now we are talking 2 of my favorite things... Cooking & pizza! There is some true & some not-so-true statements above, and for the sake of time, I will just let you know what I know... 

As for the historical portion... Traditional, wood-fired ovens are where pizzas started... The fires are built at the back of the chamber, and have a vent in the front allowing the hot air to draw over the item to be cooked... And the oven temperature should be around 750-800*F... Having a fire that hot will indirectly heat the entire cooking area of the chamber floor, allowing for the pizza to be cooked from the bottom (hotter than the air) and the top, through the draw of the vent... Which is how a good pizza gets a crispy dough before the cheese burns...

Now, with your grilling experiment... It can be done, and done well... I have done it myself, with success!... A few nuggets of wisdom before you start on this task... Build a big fire using your natural lump hardwood charcoal... Put your stone on the middle of the grate & close the lid... You will not be able to replicate the 750-800 degrees, but should be able to easily get around 650... Which is serviceable... Try to get your dough on the thinner side... When the stone has heated up, carefully push it towards the front of the grill (add your wood chips for smokey flavor), place completed pizza on top and close the lid... but make sure to position the lid so that the vents are towards the front of the grill & open them about 1/2-3/4 of the way open... This will encourage the draw effect that will bring hot air from the void in the back over the top of your pizza and out the vent to melt & brown your cheese... Note: If your stone is the same dimensions of your grill grate, it is close to impossible to achieve correct pizza cooking on it... It should take 10-12 minutes depending on the heat of your fire & the thickness of your dough... 

Keep us posted, and upon perfection, I may just need to visit you for a slice!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

salgy said:


> Snow... Have no fear, I am here... Now we are talking 2 of my favorite things... Cooking & pizza! There is some true & some not-so-true statements above, and for the sake of time, I will just let you know what I know... As for the historical portion... Traditional, wood-fired ovens are where pizzas started... The fires are built at the back of the chamber, and have a vent in the front allowing the hot air to draw over the item to be cooked... And the oven temperature should be around 750-800*F... Having a fire that hot will indirectly heat the entire cooking area of the chamber floor, allowing for the pizza to be cooked from the bottom (hotter than the air) and the top, through the draw of the vent... Which is how a good pizza gets a crispy dough before the cheese burns... Now, with your grilling experiment... It can be done, and done well... I have done it myself, with success!... A few nuggets of wisdom before you start on this task... Build a big fire using your natural lump hardwood charcoal... Put your stone on the middle of the grate & close the lid... You will not be able to replicate the 750-800 degrees, but should be able to easily get around 650... Which is serviceable... Try to get your dough on the thinner side... When the stone has heated up, carefully push it towards the front of the grill (add your wood chips for smokey flavor), place completed pizza on top and close the lid... but make sure to position the lid so that the vents are towards the front of the grill & open them about 1/2-3/4 of the way open... This will encourage the draw effect that will bring hot air from the void in the back over the top of your pizza and out the vent to melt & brown your cheese... Note: If your stone is the same dimensions of your grill grate, it is close to impossible to achieve correct pizza cooking on it... It should take 10-12 minutes depending on the heat of your fire & the thickness of your dough... Keep us posted, and upon perfection, I may just need to visit you for a slice!


Thank you Salgy. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## eagle2250

LOL. Wouldn't it be easier to call Papa John's to order a pizza, for the kids, while you better employ your Weber to grill-up a mess of great steaks (or ribs, if preferred!) for the adults?


----------



## hardline_42

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Wouldn't it be easier to call Papa John's to order a pizza, for the kids, while you better employ your Weber to grill-up a mess of great steaks (or ribs, if preferred!) for the adults?


You'll get no complaints from me when it comes to a nicely grilled cut of meat, but I can enjoy a wood-fired, pizza Napoletana with fresh ingredients and toppings just as much, if not more!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Wouldn't it be easier to call Papa John's to order a pizza, for the kids, while you better employ your Weber to grill-up a mess of great steaks (or ribs, if preferred!) for the adults?


No,no,no...

Part of the joy of grilling is to employ the said grill in the labor intensive act of cooking meals that can be otherwise prepared much quicker, more efficiently, and more deliciously with modern tools and facilities. When I've finished creating my soot-sprinkled, semi-burnt, semi-raw pizzas for my family to enjoy, I've created not just an amateurish meal that took hours to plan and prepare, but a lasting memory for my kids to recall in their adulthood.

Plus we don't have a Papa Johns in the Poconos (single tear welling in fond memory of the signature garlic butter and hot peppers)...


----------



## drlivingston

I look forward to scraping cheese from the Big Green Egg this weekend! :aportnoy:


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

drlivingston said:


> I look forward to scraping cheese from the Big Green Egg this weekend! :aportnoy:


You have a BGE? Wow, I've heard that it is a wonder. Apparently very versatile...


----------



## salgy

Snow Hill Pond said:


> You have a BGE? Wow, I've heard that it is a wonder. Apparently very versatile...


Worth. Every. Penny


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

salgy said:


> Worth. Every. Penny


Now you've got me intrigued. Would the BGE replace the Weber Kettle 22.5? Or be an addition to the outdoor armamentarium? Also, how would a Weber Smokey Mountain smoker fit into the mix? I was thinking that the WSM would be a good complement to the Kettle, but if the BGE handles everything (grilling, smoking, roasting, etc...which is a tall order, I admit), then I might be interested in investigating the BGE further.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Weber grills do indeed represent money well spent. However, I cannot honestly lay claim to a classic "Big Green Egg." Knowing that the following admission just might result in an order for my immediate execution, my Weber grill is LP gas fired, but it is a Weber.  Do they make a pizza oven attachment for those?


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Weber grills do indeed represent money well spent. However, I cannot honestly lay claim to a classic "Big Green Egg." Knowing that the following admission just might result in an order for my immediate execution, my Weber grill is LP gas fired, but it is a Weber.  Do they make a pizza oven attachment for those?


Eagle, I hear ya. A Weber is a sound investment. After my wife and I bought our first home 15 years ago, the Weber 22.5 was one of our first purchases. Believe me, it was a big financial decision back then to make that purchase! Don't regret it one bit. We've moved twice since then, and we still have the same grill. I love it.


----------



## salgy

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Now you've got me intrigued. Would the BGE replace the Weber Kettle 22.5? Or be an addition to the outdoor armamentarium? Also, how would a Weber Smokey Mountain smoker fit into the mix? I was thinking that the WSM would be a good complement to the Kettle, but if the BGE handles everything (grilling, smoking, roasting, etc...which is a tall order, I admit), then I might be interested in investigating the BGE further.


Snow... the BGE _could_ replace your kettle 22.5, or be an addition to the family... depends on how much of a serious "egg-head" you are or want to be (and yes, that is the term for a BGE aficionado)... they make 5 different sizes ranging from their mini to the extra large model... the xl model can handle: 2 20-pound turkeys, 24 burgers, 11 whole chickens, 12 steaks or 14 racks of ribs vertically (obviously not all at the same time)... it seems every summer there is a newspaper article touting the advantages of the BGE, i found this one (my link) to be the most informative... with a little practice, you can cook anything on a BGE that you could cook on a grill, on the stove, or in the oven!

* note for any unfamiliar with me... i have absolutely no stake in any cooking company or their products... my opinions have been formed after close to 20 years in the professional cooking industry and lots of study and research for my own personal benefit...

any AAAC member out there can feel free to ask any cooking related question here (link mine) at my "ask a chef a question" sticky in the main food & beverage forum...


----------



## Bjorn

Anyone get really good results slow barbecuing in a Weber using hardwood flakes for smoke? Or are logs preferable?

I'm thinking of getting one of those veggie metal trays to put on the grill, to cook the veggies separate from the meat (for the vegetarians I know). Do they work well?

Regarding the pizzas, how do you guys make your dough?

Questions, questions...


----------



## hardline_42

Bjorn said:


> Anyone get really good results slow barbecuing in a Weber using hardwood flakes for smoke? Or are logs preferable?


It depends on your setup. I use a Smokenator with my Weber and I prefer larger chunks of wood over chips.


----------



## Bjorn

hardline_42 said:


> It depends on your setup. I use a Smokenator with my Weber and I prefer larger chunks of wood over chips.


I have a performer platinum, and as of yet nothing yet to use for smoke...


----------



## hardline_42

Bjorn said:


> I have a performer platinum, and as of yet nothing yet to use for smoke...


Yowzers! I'm a One Touch Silver kind of guy.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Bjorn said:


> Regarding the pizzas, how do you guys make your dough?


Bjorn, I tend to make a simple dough.

My recipe calls for


King Arthur all-purpose flour (about 3 cups)
yeast
a splash of sugar
a pinch or two of salt
warm water.

The yeast can be rapid-rise or traditional. Some can taste a difference between the two; I cannot. If you use trad yeast, it will need to sit in a warm bath to activate.

Mix the ingredients together. You'll need enough water to make the dough just this side of sticky. If the dough gets too sticky, just add more flour. I then separate the dough into 2 or 3 smaller dough balls. Put each ball into a tall bowl and cover the bowls with a hot wet towel. Let rise at least 4 hours. I usually make the dough after breakfast on a weekend and let it rise all day.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

salgy said:


> Snow... the BGE _could_ replace your kettle 22.5, or be an addition to the family... depends on how much of a serious "egg-head" you are or want to be (and yes, that is the term for a BGE aficionado)... they make 5 different sizes ranging from their mini to the extra large model... the xl model can handle: 2 20-pound turkeys, 24 burgers, 11 whole chickens, 12 steaks or 14 racks of ribs vertically (obviously not all at the same time)... it seems every summer there is a newspaper article touting the advantages of the BGE, i found this one (my link) to be the most informative... with a little practice, you can cook anything on a BGE that you could cook on a grill, on the stove, or in the oven!
> 
> * note for any unfamiliar with me... i have absolutely no stake in any cooking company or their products... my opinions have been formed after close to 20 years in the professional cooking industry and lots of study and research for my own personal benefit...
> 
> any AAAC member out there can feel free to ask any cooking related question here (link mine) at my "ask a chef a question" sticky in the main food & beverage forum...


Thanks Salgy, I did not realize that the BGE came in so many sizes. This will require more investigation on my part.


----------



## salgy

Bjorn said:


> Anyone get really good results slow barbecuing in a Weber using hardwood flakes for smoke? Or are logs preferable?


if you keep a bucket of hardwood chips soaking in water, and add them to the hot coals during the cooking process, you can get some masterful results...



Bjorn said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of those veggie metal trays to put on the grill, to cook the veggies separate from the meat (for the vegetarians I know). Do they work well?


they work just "ok", if your veggie friends really don't want their food touching the 500+*F surface that an animal protein touched, what would be easier (with better results) and probably cheaper is to get another grate for your grill where after cooking the meat, let it heat up & cook the veggies on it while the meat is resting... or cook the veggies first and keep them in a warm oven while the meat is cooking



Bjorn said:


> Regarding the pizzas, how do you guys make your dough?


pizza dough recipe 
5 pounds bread flour<*1>
1.5 ounces salt<*2>
6.6 ounces oil
3.33 ounces fresh yeast<*3>
1.6 quarts water<*4>

1. combine water and yeast
2. combine all ingredients and mix until you have smooth developed dough
3. place in an oiled mixing bowl and cover. keep in a warm place until the dough has doubled in size<*5>
4. portion, roll, top & bake... enjoy!

notes:
everything (except water) is done by weight (on a scale)!
<*1>yes, bread flour is important, it has a higher gluten content which gives bread its chewy charicteristics
<*2>at all costs, keep the salt and yeast away from each other until the dough is physically being mixed... salt will kill and deactivate your yeast (which is a living organism#)
<*3>fresh yeast is different than active dry yeast... can also be called wet yeast or cake yeast
<*4>water temperature is highly important... you want it at or close to 100*F too hot will kill the yeast, to cold will make the yeast dormant... best way is to have the water from your faucet at a temperature where the water does not feel hot or cold to your hand... 
<*5>alternately, you can portion (half the ultimate size) and store under refrigeration overnight at this step... the cold temperature will retard the yeasts activity... you will want to pull the bag out, and let it double in size (about 1-1.5 hours) before using it the next day

<#> do not fret... although yeast is a living organism, it is technically a fungus, not an animal, so this remains veggie friendly

as always, message me for any further information or any questions you may have...

cheers!


----------



## salgy

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Thanks Salgy, I did not realize that the BGE came in so many sizes. This will require more investigation on my part.


check out their website https://www.biggreenegg.com/, but be prepared to drool (and probably spend some $ :biggrin2


----------



## salgy

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I tend to make a simple dough... Let rise at least 4 hours.


snow... rising time seems overly excessive... i am going to take a stab and guess that when scaling out your ingredients, your salt & yeast come in contact with each other... diminishing the number of truly active yeast cells


----------



## hardline_42

salgy said:


> if you keep a bucket of hardwood chips soaking in water, and add them to the hot coals during the cooking process, you can get some masterful results...


Salgy, as usual, your posts are absolute gems. I just have a question about the portion quoted above: Bjorn asked about slow barbecuing. What you described above definitely gives the meat a nice, smoky flavor, IME, but it doesn't replicate the effects of "low and slow" 'cuieng at 250*, or so. Are there additional steps to what you're describing?


----------



## salgy

hardline_42 said:


> Salgy, as usual, your posts are absolute gems. I just have a question about the portion quoted above: Bjorn asked about slow barbecuing. What you described above definitely gives the meat a nice, smoky flavor, IME, but it doesn't replicate the effects of "low and slow" 'cuieng at 250*, or so. Are there additional steps to what you're describing?


yeah, i guess i did leave out the important parts... good catch!

as every one knows, low & slow are synonymous with cue... low and slow is the single hardest cooking method to achieve on a grill, but it is possible... the trick is to have a smaller fire (obviously adding less heat to the chamber) and really watching it... you _can_ maintain a 250* internal grill temperature, but its tricky... the first thing i would buy is a wireless oven probe thermometer, set the probe next to the protein to cook on the grill away from the tops dampers (will be the hotter side of the grill) that way, the probe is in the chamber, and the unit is with you, so you aren't at the mercy of the grill... set the base to give you an alarm if the temp goes below 225* or above 260*... then when the alarm goes off, adjust your fire/dampers/settings accordingly... use a high quality, lump hardwood instead of briquettes for a longer, hotter fire... you also want to use a more indirect cooking method (easier in cooking terms to think about indirect vs. direct), where you localize the fire away from the protein, as opposed to right below it... turn the protein often (and consistently), considering that bigger items will have at least 6 sides...

oh, and the last nugget of cue talk (for now), always, always, always throw some peeled onions on the grill whenever you are smoking... onions readily absorb the smokey flavor & there is nothing like some (free) natural smokiness for your homemade sauce!


----------



## Bjorn

hardline_42 said:


> Yowzers! I'm a One Touch Silver kind of guy.


It was a moving in present from the family 

I used to barbecue on someone else's ots. Great grill...


----------



## Bjorn

Thanks for the good advice!


----------



## rsgordon

Thank you salgy for all the suggestions, time to give it a go soon


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

salgy said:


> snow... rising time seems overly excessive... i am going to take a stab and guess that when scaling out your ingredients, your salt & yeast come in contact with each other... diminishing the number of truly active yeast cells


Thanks Salgy. Are recommending less salt then? Or more yeast?


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

salgy said:


> oh, and the last nugget of cue talk (for now), always, always, always throw some peeled onions on the grill whenever you are smoking... onions readily absorb the smokey flavor & there is nothing like some (free) natural smokiness for your homemade sauce!


Pure gold.


----------



## salgy

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Thanks Salgy. Are recommending less salt then? Or more yeast?


Neither... Mix the yeast with the water, mix the salt with the flour, then combine...


----------



## salgy

But... Getting back to the OP, the one thing I am looking forward to grilling this year is another whole hog... We are perfecting an old Argentinian gaucho cooking tradition known as an iron cross... We have a big grill we attach the hog to, invert it & chain the grate at an angle suspended over the fire... 12 hours over live wood & enjoy! Picture is from last Memorial Day, and we are doing another one here soon


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
Now salgy, you are making me hungry. Speaking as one in a continuous dieting mode(), I don't suppose the star of your photo is a 'reduced calorie' hog?


----------



## Tilton

I'm a BGE convert. It is wonderful.

For smoking wood chips, I soak the chips in water for half an hour, then make aluminum foil "pouches" for them, and poke a ton of holes in the sides. 

For pizza, I have great results on the BGE. The trick is to get is really hot - 650-800 degrees - and cook for just a few minutes (4-8). I put the stone (BGE brand now, I used a Pampered Chef pizza stone for a while, but it inexplicably cracked in half at about 650) on the grate immediately after lighting the grill. I have even cooked frozen and take and bake pizzas on it using the recommended temperature settings. The key to cooking a pizza on the grill, same as baking bread or smoking a pork butt on the grill, is to use indirect heat. I have a BGE place setter now, but had previously used an old pizza stone. This just puts a barrier between the food and the flame.

I use the premade dough from Trader Joe's.


----------



## jbarwick

We have been discussing a BGE but at our current place we have a small deck with a built in gas grill. I know gas is really frowned upon but once we get a house with a yard and nice deck I will look into other cooking methods. 

Saving some of these recipes for the future though!


----------



## L-feld

I grilled a deer leg on saturday.

After I finished carving it, I threw the bone back on the grill and took the pitmaster's privilege.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

L-feld said:


> I grilled a deer leg on saturday.
> 
> After I finished carving it, I threw the bone back on the grill and took the pitmaster's privilege.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


great pic.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Grilled burgers and hotdogs yesterday for the kids. Used hardwood lump charcoal. Made a mistake and used more charcoal than usual. The heat was intense! Very hot fire. I used to think that a fire couldn't get too hot for grilling...now I know better.


----------



## hardline_42

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Grilled burgers and hotdogs yesterday for the kids. Used hardwood lump charcoal. Made a mistake and used more charcoal than usual. The heat was intense! Very hot fire. I used to think that a fire couldn't get too hot for grilling...now I know better.


Lump is notorious for burning fast and hot! I know a lot of purists turn up their noses at the old blue bag stand-by, but briquettes have more consistent and manageable heat for the typical weekend griller. I've experimented with some of the locally available lump stuff and haven't been too pleased with what I've found in the bag (looks like scraps from a construction site).

If you can find a briquette that has few additives like Kingsford Competition (uses only wood char and starch) or Trader Joe's brand, it burns hotter than the blue bag stuff with less ash and smoke but more consistently than lump with less hots spots.


----------



## Tilton

I use only lump and it is magical. I don't have a brand preference though.

One of the first few times on the BGE, I forgot I had started it and left all the vents wide open. That sucker was about to hit 1000 when I checked on it. Luckily, I didn't bust out the Tel-True thermometer (not sure if this is a standard thermometer, but I bought mine on Craigslist and it had a Tel-True 200-1000* thermometer in it), which says not to use it much past 800.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

hardline_42 said:


> I've experimented with some of the locally available lump stuff and haven't been too pleased with what I've found in the bag (looks like scraps from a construction site). If you can find a briquette that has few additives like Kingsford Competition (uses only wood char and starch) or Trader Joe's brand, it burns hotter than the blue bag stuff with less ash and smoke but more consistently than lump with less hots spots.


Yes, you nailed it. The lump stuff is a irregular in size. Lots of scraps and some larger pieces. The scraps tend to fall through the bottom grate. The heat is impressive though.

The compromise solution (K.Comp.) sounds intriguing, but I still need to experiment more with the lump before I give up on it. Need to earn it.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Tilton said:


> I use only lump and it is magical. I don't have a brand preference though.
> 
> One of the first few times on the BGE, I forgot I had started it and left all the vents wide open. That sucker was about to hit 1000 when I checked on it. Luckily, I didn't bust out the Tel-True thermometer (not sure if this is a standard thermometer, but I bought mine on Craigslist and it had a Tel-True 200-1000* thermometer in it), which says not to use it much past 800.


Wouldn't have thought 1000F was possible...until yesterday. Now I need to figure out why I would need 1000F...


----------



## herfitup

I cooked a double thick boneless pork chop on the grill (gas) tonight with a grilled corn salad. Temps are too unstable here to do anything in a smoker that takes more than 4 hours and tonight was a week night so no 4 hours available. Next weekend might call for ribs. Weather is getting better. No butts until June here.


----------



## Tilton

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Wouldn't have thought 1000F was possible...until yesterday. Now I need to figure out why I would need 1000F...


It'll give you a nice sear on some steaks you cooked in the Sous Vide. That's about all I can think of. You need it to get up close to there for cooking a good Neapolitan pizza as well.

I was very surprised at how fast it hit 1000. Like, wide open, 1/4 bag of lump hardwood, two Weber Starter Cubes and the amount of time it takes to wash the prep dishes and drink a beer fast.

I have a medium BGE, I was thinking I had a large (and may have said so in here), but it isn't. I also use a cast iron grate (it is what I got with mine) not the black steel one they come with.


----------



## Bjorn

Since today is Walpurgis Night in Sweden (Valborg), I'm thinking on throwing something on the grill, maybe seafood or a nice steak. Something that doesn't take too long as it'll either be raining, or if the weather is ok we will want to head out to one of the bonfires. 

Since I'd really like some red wine today, preferably a fairly cheap cote du rhone, I'm thinking steak.


----------



## Tilton

I just want to follow up on my sous vide comment since there is more steak talk going on now.

Does anyone have one, or use one? I have been using a borrowed controller from a friend that basically turns a crockpot into a sous vide machine. It is great for steaks, but you have to sear them after cooking them, otherwise you will have the odd experience of eating a steak that is totally medium rare from top to bottom - no crust, just pink all over. My friend who loaned it to me uses a small handheld propane blow torch to sear - I've been using a cast iron skillet and the power boil range setting or the grill.

Thoughts?


----------



## L-feld

Sous vide creeps me out. But then again, I like my steak charred on the outside and basically raw on the inside.

I could see sous vide being useful for chicken, though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tilton

See, I found that it is perfect for a steak as you descibe. When you use the sous vide and then sear the outside after, only the outer milimeter or so gets a sear/char while the rest stays in the perfect range of rare/medium rare/medium/whatever you like.










Perhaps such results can be had without sous vide, but my forte on the grill lies in the low-and-slow world, and I don't manage to get these sort of results.

I will admit that I haven't put chicken in it yet, just steak and lamb shank (I've only had it about two weeks). My friend tells me he puts chicken breasts and vegetables in the bags with marinade before he goes to work and has dinner ready when he gets home. Maybe I'll take a crack at it later this week.


----------



## Bjorn

Tilton said:


> I just want to follow up on my sous vide comment since there is more steak talk going on now.
> 
> Does anyone have one, or use one? I have been using a borrowed controller from a friend that basically turns a crockpot into a sous vide machine. It is great for steaks, but you have to sear them after cooking them, otherwise you will have the odd experience of eating a steak that is totally medium rare from top to bottom - no crust, just pink all over. My friend who loaned it to me uses a small handheld propane blow torch to sear - I've been using a cast iron skillet and the power boil range setting or the grill.
> 
> Thoughts?


Why not char pre sous vide? Like with a roast.


----------



## Tilton

Beats me. 

My best guess is that because you sous vide with marinade, the outside wouldn't get that fresh, crisp crust - it might get a bit soggy. 

Other than that, I have no idea.


----------



## hardline_42

From what I know of sous vide, it seems to me like it isn't the best method for steak. If you have to sear the outside anyway, either on a grill or in the pan, an extra ten minutes on the grill or in the oven to cook the inside sounds like less work than the setup required for sous vide.


----------



## Tilton

Maybe so. I'm on the fence regarding practicality. I don't think I'll buy one, but it does make a good steak. I can see how my buddy's blow torch method would be advantageous to the grill or pan. In that case, you would put some marinade and the steak in the bag, seal it, put it in the crockpot and turn on the machine. That's a total of maybe 2 minutes right there. Get home from work, unplug it, throw the bag away, and hit it with the torch - another three minutes. It also makes it totally stupid-proof to get the exact temperature you want, which is nice for careless guys like me, or clueless guys like my buddy.

It is a novelty to me, so far. I know my friend isn't fond of cooking (or good at cooking), so I can see how it is useful to him because it takes a lot of the "hands on" cooking out of the equation and also takes all guesswork out of meat temperature. In that sense, it is very nerdy to me - something that would appeal to engnieer or programmer types. The major plus to me (in the three times I've used it) is that there is little to no clean up. Nothing gets soiled but the disposible bag and the plate you eat on.


----------



## hardline_42

^ Interesting. I thought the bag had to be vacuum sealed. It takes a lot of hassle out of the prep if that's not the case. How long does it take for the steak to get up to temp (let's say about 130*)?


----------



## Tilton

Yes, it is vacuum sealed. It would be a real PITA if you don't have a vacuum sealer, for sure. I have a Foodsaver that I use for freezing wild game that I don't plan on eating immediately and I also have some pre-cut bags (as in, not a sleeve off a roll), and it takes just a minute to do it. 

For cook times, the 8-10 hours between when I've put it in at breakfast, and take it out for dinner has been sufficient. Obviously the bigger the meat, the longer the cook time. I think a big cut of beef ribs is like two days. I am going to try fish in it this week. My understanding is that is about a 15min cook time. The easiest part is that I don't think you risk overcooking the meat. My limited understanding is that, if I put it in before work, and then after work go for a spontaneous dinner out, my meat will still be fine and ready to eat the next day. 

FWIW, the one I am using is an inline temperature controller. I am relatively certain it is an industrial PID temperature controller that has been repurposed (or maybe just reprogrammed?). The brand is Auber Instruments. 


I do know that one risk is after removing the meat, you need to either eat it immediately, or submerge it in ice water for a bit if you plan to eat it later. Reason being is that from sous vide to fridge, the cool down time is too long to ensure anaerobic bacteria don't start growing in the bag. Of course, there is a risk of bacteria in anything you put in the fridge hot, though.


----------



## salgy

hardline_42 said:


> From what I know of sous vide, it seems to me like it isn't the best method for steak. If you have to sear the outside anyway, either on a grill or in the pan, an extra ten minutes on the grill or in the oven to cook the inside sounds like less work than the setup required for sous vide.


i have to agree with hardline here... there are several items that work really well using sous vide, but i don't find that steaks do... ditto for most fish...



Tilton said:


> put it in the crockpot and turn on the machine... Get home from work, unplug it, throw the bag away


let me also chime in here about this method... YOU ARE IN SERIOUS DANGER OF A SERIOUS FOOD BORNE ILLNESS

bacteria thrive between 40 and 140*F, a rare steak is 120*F, and if you are "cooking" your steak for hours on end hovering between 120-130*, you are creating an environment where bacteria will thrive & multiply... never, never, never do the above ever ever again... please...

now that i have that off my chest, the rule of thumb for sous vide steaks is an 1-1.5 hours per inch... no more is necessary... use the following for temperature settings:

rare 120
med rare 125
medium 130
med well 135
well 140




Tilton said:


> I can see how my buddy's blow torch method would be advantageous to the grill or pan.


nothing is advantageous about forcing a compressed gas directly into the meat you are about to eat... use a super hot cast iron pan... it will get you better results...


----------



## Tilton

Oh, wow. I'm amazed I haven't gotten sick yet, then, to be honest. I am terribly prone to food poisoning. I will heed your advice. I am an ultra-novice at this thing and don't really foresee myself owning one. I will also pass this along to my buddy. 

While I'm still borrowing it, what is better sous vide than otherwise?


----------



## dks202

Porterhouse Florentine. Get a four inch Porterhouse and it cooks standing up. Slice thinly and serve.....


----------



## salgy

Thank you for listening Tilton, in a commercial setting, any sous vide-ing done over 2 hours needs to have an accompanying temperature log with it, where temperatures are read internally in the protein & externally in the water bath every 20 minutes and once over 140, cannot register below 140 for 2 readings in a row... It's not something to fool with...



Tilton said:


> While I'm still borrowing it, what is better sous vide than otherwise?


Duck, chicken, lobster, shrimp all sous vide really well & can take 25-90 minutes... Let me know if you need recipes/help/guidance... I just sous vide 36 duck breasts at work tonight!


----------

